# More Launch Day PS4's



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

Just received an email from Amazon that they received more Launch Day Edition PS4's, and they upgraded my preorder to one. This just means I'm guaranteed a PS4 at launch. I think this is a good sign that there shouldn't be a shortage at launch.
I'm getting pretty excited to get my hands on these new consoles, Nov. can't come quicker!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That is very nice! I am on the email wait list. I was too late to get signed up. So, I will get it after launch date either online or will see if any are still around that week of the launch at local retail establishments. 

Either way, this holiday season will be a fun holiday season!


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

tripplej said:


> Either way, this holiday season will be a fun holiday season!


I agree! It also looks like there will be enough fun for everyone.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I could be wrong but I think everyone who wants a PS4 will be able to get one this holiday season. I think launch sales are going to be record numbers.


----------

